# Malaysia frees alleged militant tied to 9/11 attackers



## whiterose (Dec 11, 2008)

Malaysia frees alleged militant tied to 9/11 attackers



> KUALA LUMPUR (AFP) – Malaysia said Wednesday it had released suspected terrorist Yazid Sufaat, an alleged biological weapons expert who was also linked to the September 11 attacks in the United States.
> 
> Home Minister Syed Hamid Albar said Yazid, a member of regional militant group Jemaah Islamiyah, who was arrested in 2001 and held at a detention camp in northern Malaysia until November 24, was now safe to be released.
> 
> ...


----------



## 7point62 (Dec 11, 2008)

They just released a very senior al Qaeda operative who also happens to be a bio-weapons expert...

...because he's _reformed_.

What's he gonna do now, sell office supplies?


----------



## Brooklynben (Dec 12, 2008)

7point62 said:


> They just released a very senior al Qaeda operative who also happens to be a bio-weapons expert...
> 
> ...because he's _reformed_.
> 
> What's he gonna do now, sell office supplies?


 _Hey, come on down here to "Crazy Yippin Yazid's House of Office Supplies"!  We've got everything you need and we guarantee to blow the competition apart!  So hurry on down here before you truly feel sick to death for missing these deals._

_Remember, that's _
2468 We Wanna Annihilate Road
Kissurass Goodby, KUALA LUMPUR


----------

